# Medicus Driver or Irons?



## MikeC718 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just started playing the game of golf about 3 months ago, and I just saw this swing trainer called the Medicus driver. I saw the commerical on the golf channel and these pro's swore up and down about this trainer. Has anyone ever used this club before, and if u did is it worth spending the money on or is it one of those trainers where someone is just trying to make some money on?


----------



## suckane hamid (Aug 27, 2007)

*step2swing.com*



MikeC718 said:


> I just started playing the game of golf about 3 months ago, and I just saw this swing trainer called the Medicus driver. I saw the commerical on the golf channel and these pro's swore up and down about this trainer. Has anyone ever used this club before, and if u did is it worth spending the money on or is it one of those trainers where someone is just trying to make some money on?


Hi,
step2swing.com has a great offer that seems to work, easy as 123.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

All these swing trainers are only as good as the amount of time you put into them. They definitely will help build up your swing muscles, and supposedly help develope a consistent swing. Good for the winter when you cant get any practice time. But again I say their only as good as the amount of time you put into it.....


----------

